# A few questions on PWC fishing..



## Jake_471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've done this before a long time ago on old Yamaha 750 waverunners in Galveston West bay complex and it was great. Did this a kid pretty much. But looking to get into some bigger water. 
A couple questions here, pretty much have my mind set on Yamaha. For going to jetties and nearshore platforms, what do you guys recommend? Also, what is the range on one?


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

FX HO cruiser, 2015 or newer is my first choice, it's bigger and has more storage. It will be one of the more expensive options though. 

Lots of people are successful with the VX series, I believe the cheapest one doesn't have reverse, get one that at least has reverse. 

Fuel range varies. But 60-100 miles on a tank is easy to do with some reserve left. The FX is also easier to refuel at sea. However the VX will get better fuel economy, so where the FX may need a couple gallons the VX can keep going. Extra fuel is not needed unless someone needs to be towed in from way out. I almost always carry a few gallons, it's easy to carry and easy to dump in the tank on the FX.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I just bought a pair of 2016 FX Cruiser HOs for family use. I've been looking at cooler/rod racks that use the Rotopax fuel tanks.

I've got 18 gallon fuel tanks on these skis, so 6+ mpg is doable on the stock tank? I was thinking of carrying and additional 6 gallons in Rotopax.


----------



## Jake_471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok great info thanks. Ya I'm thinking I'm pulling the trigger on a FX HO. Couple more questions, do you guys have a battery powered bilge, hand pump bilge? And also how do/did you rig a GPS/Sounder combo?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

The new FX HOs have an auto-float bilge pump. I'm new to this and haven't rigged any electronics yet.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a FX ho and put a garmin gps depth finder on it. I know several people who have them also. Its all a matter of preference as to where to mount that stuff. There is another facebook site called Texas jet ski fishing that has post about where to install one check it out.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Bustin Chops said:


> I have a FX ho and put a garmin gps depth finder on it. I know several people who have them also. Its all a matter of preference as to where to mount that stuff. There is another facebook site called Texas jet ski fishing that has post about where to install one check it out.


Thanks! I'll check it out. I found this as well:

https://jetskifishing.co.nz/pages/yamaha-fx-ho-cruiser-fit-out


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

hoosierplugger said:


> The new FX HOs have an auto-float bilge pump. I'm new to this and haven't rigged any electronics yet.


it does not have a float, so thats one less thing you have to worry about.

its always on when the engine is running and runs for 30 seconds after shut off. So if you dont hear the humming from it after shut off then you know its dead and needs to be replaced.


----------

